# Singer 27 in it's home!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Can't edit the title - and I did one of my own pet peaves- Incorrect use of 's! should be its, not it's. Oh well, I guess I could say "Singer 27, It is home!"


Cleaned, adjusted, waxed and installed! It's a bit different with a vibrating shuttle, as the machine has a sort of half stitch between the full stitch. 



















And I learned something important - you need to derail the belt before putting the machine away!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That's what I have, a 27. Mine has a tired sphynx, and the cabinet is a little different. Know what you mean about the belt!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby,

That's a nice machine. Love the cabinet too. They don't lift up too good with the belt still on do they ... LOL

I notice your furry friends have picked the good places for their own enjoyment. Nice view too.

My 127 has the Sphinx decals ... or really what's left of them, and doesn't have a home. It's one of the machines I need a treadle cabinet for. Perhaps some day.

Have you sewn with your machine yet? 
Here is a tip. Put a hinged presser foot on in place of the solid foot. They articulate over the bumps and irregular places much better than the solid ones that came on the machines.
I had fits with my 127 stalling out when sewing over minor seams until I switched feet. After that it did much better.

Joe


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Pretty!!!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow! That is one gorgeous machine and cabinet. The kitties ain't too shabby either. I had to laugh at the Siamese with binoculars tho LOL.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

She's a beauty! It will be great to sit there and look at the window....


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful! and a lovely cat too.My Singer 27 is the sphynx decal....tired and worn but Miss Sally sews like nobody's business!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My dh and son decided to "help" me by moving my treadle. They broke the belt putting it down without taking it off the rail plus dropped the long shuttle bobbin case and stepped on it. I fixed the belt but I'm still waiting on shuttle repairs. I would love love love to find a round bobbin Singer treadle like I had when I was in high school. I do not like the long shuttle machines nearly as well.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

my belt didn't break - I just straightened out the staple. Probably because it was a brand new belt, was on the machine for a total of about 20" of stitching LOL!!

I have not put the belt back on, it's in the drawer. 

And for fun, the easiest way to tell if you have a 27 or a 127 is where the bobbin winder is located. On the older model 27s, it is down low and runs off the belt. On the later 127 is it up high and runs off the flywheel.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ann,

Any standard full sized Singer such as a 66 or 15 will fit in your treadle cabinet. You can have your round bobbin machine in the same cabinet.

Joe


----------

